# WHY ARE SO MANY FURRIES GAY



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 28, 2009)

THERE MUST BE A REASON :O


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Animal penises fucking.....animal asses?


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Animal penises fucking.....animal asses?



I CAME AS FAST AS I COULD.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 28, 2009)

Cause we let anyone in.

And gay people wanted in.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 28, 2009)

because, thats the way things are, if the whole fandom was straigh, the universe would implode, or the population would sky rocket.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 28, 2009)

redcard said:


> Cause we let anyone in.
> 
> And gay people wanted in.


WHY DID GAY PEOPLE WANT IN THOUGH :O

...

backdoor?




blackfuredfox said:


> because, thats the way things are, if the whole fandom was straigh, the universe would implode, or the population would sky rocket.


I think not.



Ahkmill said:


> FOX DICKS ARE AMAZING, THAT'S WHY!


 THEN EXPLAIN WHY IS LESBIAN


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

FOX DICKS ARE AMAZING, THAT'S WHY!


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 28, 2009)

All gays are sexual deviants and this is just one of many outlets for their delinquency.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> FOX DICKS ARE AMAZING, THAT'S WHY!


...what's a fox dick look like that it's so amazing?

Nevermind, don't answer that.  I don't wanna know.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ...what's a fox dick look like that it's so amazing?
> 
> Nevermind, don't answer that.  I don't wanna know.


It's fuzzy. Fuzzy things make me happy.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's fuzzy. Fuzzy things make me happy.


http://gallery.photo.net/photo/5991649-lg.jpg


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> http://gallery.photo.net/photo/5991649-lg.jpg


It's cute up close, just not when it's far away and I can't see the fuzz. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's cute up close, just not when it's far away and I can't see the fuzz. :3


It IS adorable :3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's fuzzy. Fuzzy things make me happy.



But wouldn't it be like... little? =/


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Cause everyone's a closet gay, and only does vagina for the sake of the species.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 28, 2009)

MENS PRETENDING  TO FUCKING OTHER MENS BECAUSE THEY CANT GET PUSSY
SEE: AZUREPHOENIX


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> But wouldn't it be like... little? =/


Arachnophobia ftw~
The only spiders that don't scare me shitless are tarantulas, and that's cuz' they fuzzeh. :3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Cause everyone's a closet gay, and only does vagina for the sake of the species.



My interest in vagina does not promote the species! D=


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 28, 2009)

It does get on my nerves a bit. (Being female,and straight)


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 28, 2009)

fandom was built on cocks
its made of cocks
like a brick building, except of cocks
better question what would the fandom be without so much gay art out there?  cocks


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My interest in vagina does not promote the species! D=


That's cuz' your interest in vagina is considered hot by any male with a small fraction of straightness in him.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Because furries like to do weird shit like hug and glomp people, gay people like physical contact so that could be the reason D:


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My interest in vagina does not promote the species! D=



It's everyone else's interest in _your_ vagina I was on about. Men are for business and women are for pleasure I guess.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My interest in vagina does not promote the species! D=


But your interest in vagina is considered hot by any male with a small fraction of straightness in him. It makes him horny and makes him want to fuck some vagina, therefore promoting the species.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> It does get on my nerves a bit. (Being female,and straight)



Other peoples' sexual orientations get on your _nerves_..?



Ahkmill said:


> That's cuz' your interest in vagina is considered hot by any male with a small fraction of straightness in him.



=<



secretfur said:


> It's everyone else's interest in _your_ vagina I was on about. Men are for business and women are for pleasure I guess.



\=<


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> MENS PRETENDING TO FUCKING OTHER MENS BECAUSE THEY CANT GET PUSSY
> SEE: AZUREPHOENIX


 DID YOU MEAN AZUREPENIS BECAUSE I WOULD TOTALLY UNDERSTAND


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My interest in vagina does not promote the species! D=


But it is incredibly sexy.  o murr.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

On very rare occasions is a straight chick more fun than a lesbian.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> DID YOU MEAN AZUREPENIS BECAUSE I WOULD TOTALLY UNDERSTAND



WHATEVER HELPS YOU MASTURBATE FATASS


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But it is incredibly sexy.  o murr.



Oh my goodness **Covers ears** XD


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my goodness **Covers ears** XD



You know you love it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my goodness **Covers ears** XD


Don't worry, Nargle, they probably find Basil sexier anyways :V


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, Nargle, they probably find Basil sexier anyways :V


\   /
O.O

**Rage**


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, Nargle, they probably find Basil sexier anyways :V



You just killed my faith in humanity :T


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh my goodness **Covers ears** XD


I DECLARE SEXUAL HARASSMENT! :3

I fucking love lesbians. Not for any sexual reasons, but because most of the time they fucking rule. Plus, lesbian relationships are the cutest things next to little kittens that say "Myu~"


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I DECLARE SEXUAL HARASSMENT! :3
> 
> I fucking love lesbians. Not for any sexual reasons, but because most of the time they fucking rule. Plus, lesbian relationships are the cutest things next to little kittens that say "Myu~"


what about little lesbian kittens that say Myu~?


Plus, gays are cuter than lesbos.  Most lesbos are nasty.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I DECLARE SEXUAL HARASSMENT! :3
> 
> I fucking love lesbians. Not for any sexual reasons, but because most of the time they fucking rule. Plus, lesbian relationships are the cutest things next to little kittens that say "Myu~"



What about bisexuals? Everyone be hatin' on the bisexuals ;_;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> What about bisexuals? Everyone be hatin' on the bisexuals ;_;


I include bisexuals whenever I speak of gays or lesbos. :3

Besides, I'm bi. I dun' hate on ma'self.



Jashwa said:


> what about little lesbian kittens that say Myu~?


I just died of a cuteness overdose. I is a ghost.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> What about bisexuals? Everyone be hatin' on the bisexuals ;_;



Not everyone. :/


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Other peoples' sexual orientations get on your _nerves_..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does when 90 percent of the pictures that involve couples are gay.:3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I include bisexuals whenever I speak of gays or lesbos. :3
> 
> Besides, I'm bi. I dun' hate on ma'self.



B3



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Not everyone. :/



Awkward moment: I haven't told my mom I'm bi; I have a boyfriend, so what does she care. Anyways, she starts telling me about how she has complete respect for gays and lesbos, but bisexuals are just sick perverts that can't remain faithful in a meaningful relationship. I was all "D=...."


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Not everyone. :/


Leave, before you ruin a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

...Because furry cock is good?

Meh I don't know.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> B3


I pretty much speak of the entire LGBT community. x3


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I just died of a cuteness overdose. I is a ghost.



Ahkmill, who is a ghost.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn. Threads like these make me feel like the minority. 
I am a man. I like women. AND LESBIANS ARE AWESUME !!!11!!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Leave, before you ruin a perfectly good thread.



I'd rather not.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Leave, before you ruin a perfectly good thread.


haha Ever heard the term, "No Straights Allowed"? Yeah neither have I.

 but anyway, it's because it's cute and we're so damn sexy. I'm bi with a femme so you can almost call me straight.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Damn. Threads like these make me feel like the minority.
> I am a man. I like women. AND LESBIANS ARE AWESUME !!!11!!


See what I mean, Nargle? Straight guys love it. B3


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> almost call me straight.


No.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> See what I mean, Nargle? Straight guys love it. B3



X3 Oh goodness


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> haha Ever heard the term, "No Straights Allowed"? Yeah neither have I.
> 
> but anyway, it's because it's cute and we're so damn sexy. I'm bi with a femme so you can almost call me straight.


Femboys are cute. :3


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Why are gays so queer?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are gays so queer?


Why are queers so gay?


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

WE BUILT THIS FANDOM

WE BUILT THIS FANDOM ON COCK AND HOLE


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Never have I seen 18 members watch a thread before. Include the words 'gay' and 'furries' and you've got a hit it would seem.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually more are heterosexual, it's like 40% hetero, 30% gay and the rest are bi. Or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> haha Ever heard the term, "No Straights Allowed"? Yeah neither have I.
> 
> but anyway, it's because it's cute and we're so damn sexy. I'm bi with a femme so you can almost call me straight.


Except not at all.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No.


Mleh!



Ahkmill said:


> Femboys are cute. :3


 I know! I'll put some pictures of me and him on here as soon as I can


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Why are queers so gay?


Why are Ahkmills so obvious?

yo dawg, i herd yo like questions so we put a question in yo question so yo can be unhelpful while you be unhelpful

Damn old memes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> WE BUILT THIS FANDOM
> 
> WE BUILT THIS FANDOM ON COCK AND HOLE


Ha!


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

A while back some transvestite dancers came to my college writing class (Someone there who I SWEAR I thought was a girl brought them as a sort of presentation) and they were dancing around and I was all "Whoa, cool =D"

Scared the hell out of me before class when I walked into the bathroom and saw a bunch of guys putting on makeup in there, though. I thought I walked into the boys bathroom, and I was about to be very embarrassed. I totally forgot why I went in there and left XD


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Because there are a lot of guys and not enough vaginas to go around.
The males are playing on their own animal reproductive instinct to fuck another guy in the ass when the herd has so few females.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 28, 2009)

Most furs are gay cause they choose to be. :/


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Most furs are gay cause they choose to be. :/


You _must_ be trolling.

EDIT: Thought I'd notice this is my 999th post. Last day of being in 3-digit figures, yay.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You _must_ be trolling.



He is a puppy, can I kick him?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You _must_ be trolling.


 I think he's being a smart ass....well are ya!?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> See what I mean, Nargle? Straight guys love it. B3


 
Yup if two girls starting getting on each other then I will watch :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You _must_ be trolling.



This with a side of _are you fucking serious?_


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Furries are gay because that's life.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Yup if two girls starting getting each other then I will watch :3


 That's hot.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He is a puppy, can I kick him?



No >=(

Especially not because he's a puppy.


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He is a puppy, can I kick him?


Actually he is a black and blue pet wox pup with white fur ont the tip of my tail and on my hand/feet paws.





Yeah kick him.

1000th post!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Most furs are gay cause they choose to be. :/


People don't choose their sexualities.  That's moronic.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> No >=(
> 
> Especially not because he's a puppy.


Basil is fucking cute. I wish I had a dog like that. I have a Pomeranian, and FUCKING Chihuahua, and a Golden Retriever. I want to punt the Chihuahua. Oh yeah, did I mention Basil is cute?

*Goes off ranting like a fag n how cute Basil is*


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1000th post!



Well done: you're officially here forever.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1000th post!


 *round of applause!*
I was about to correct you and say 73


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Actually he is a black and blue pet wox pup with white fur ont the tip of my tail and on my hand/feet paws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol now you got 9,000 more to go :3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Basil is fucking cute. I wish I had a dog like that. I have a Pomeranian, and FUCKING Chihuahua, and a Golden Retriever. I want to punt the Chihuahua. Oh yeah, did I mention Basil is cute?
> 
> *Goes off ranting like a fag n how cute Basil is*



**Rants about how cute Basil is, too** n.n <3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Basil is fucking cute. I wish I had a dog like that. I have a Pomeranian, and FUCKING Chihuahua, and a Golden Retriever. I want to punt the Chihuahua. Oh yeah, did I mention Basil is cute?
> 
> *Goes off ranting like a fag n how cute Basil is*


Pomeranians are <3!

I love my step mom's toy pom.  She's so cuute.


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Well done: you're officially here forever.


That was established after post 1.


MichaelFoster said:


> *round of applause!*
> I was about to correct you and say 73


Wonderful?


south syde fox said:


> lol now you got 9,000 more to go :3


I predict I'll have that in a years time.



Enough derailing. @the black and blue pet wox pup with white fur ont the tip of my tail and on my hand/feet paws: Are you honestly serious?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Because furries like to do weird shit like hug and glomp people, gay people like physical contact so that could be the reason D:



I hate physical contact, and I'm gay. Just saying. I mean - my partner, yes. Anyone, DO NOT TOUCH ME or you will draw back a nub.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I think he's being a smart ass....well are ya!?



Yea.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> No >=(
> 
> Especially not because he's a puppy.



He's not a reall puppy, silly person.
He's a Wox pup!


And stop being a advocate of dog cuteness.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> I hate physical contact, and I'm gay. Just saying. I mean - my partner, yes. Anyone, DO NOT TOUCH ME or you will draw back a nub.


*points finger at you from 3 mm*

I'M NOT TOUCHING YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea.


 Makes me sick!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea.



Of course he is. It's in the nature of Goths to be pretnetious. 

And he said I can kick you now.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's not a reall puppy, silly person.
> He's a Wox pup!
> 
> 
> And stop being a advocate of dog cuteness.



Okay, he's not a dog, so it's okay to kick the crap out of him. n.n


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And stop being a advocate of dog cuteness.



Fuck you, dogs are cute.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Fuck you, dogs are cute.


Cats are cuter.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Fuck you, dogs are cute.



But Nargle amplifies the cuteness to the point where I want to have five dogs in my apartment.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But Nargle amplifies the cuteness to the point where I want to have five dogs in my apartment.



=3 Dogs!!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Cats are cuter.


quoted for the mother fucking truth.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> quoted for the mother fucking truth.



You are just saying that becuase you are a cat furfag.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Cats are cuter.



**Glares** >=/


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 28, 2009)

We can derail threads like a fucking rain dance, can't we?


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> quoted for the mother fucking truth.


wow is anyone else shocked at jashwa saying this i just cant believe it





That said, cats are much cuter.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Glares** >=/



In all defense, cats are Satanic.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> We can derail threads like a fucking rain dance, can't we?



Basil doesn't like the rain D= He gets all sad and his ears get all droopy.


----------



## Benn (Sep 28, 2009)

---This is not a simple question to answer. Some furries are gay incidentally, though some gays are furry for a much more specific and planned reason. Gays of the modern era have only recently been so publicly hated AND accepted in the media. This sends mixed signals to the LGBT community, further confusing the minds of those already in a fragile state as they are in all likely hood still coming to grips with their own sexuality. 
--- Many homosexuals develop an interest in artistic outlets, as they use it as a tool of self-expression, which is something they do not/did not have so much of as a taboo minority. Most any creative/artistic community will have a sizeable gay portion for this reason. Be it Interior Design, Screen Play Writing, Acting, or Anthropomorphic Art. 
---Another reason, though less encompassing than the last, is that gays have a strong desire/need for acceptance from other people in the world. Though most are more than willing to accept their friends' acceptance as enough, some may turn to internet groups in search of support. Most often, an individual will head to a LGBT community site for outreach and support. Though sometimes, the individual will associate him/herself with another misunderstood/accepting minority gruop. In either case, there is the hope that some form of comaradery will develop, and the LGBT individual in question will have his/her mind put at ease.

This is why there are so many Gays in Furry...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil doesn't like the rain D= He gets all sad and his ears get all droopy.



Stop with your posting devil magic, wench! >:{


----------



## Surgat (Sep 28, 2009)

Thread derailments are the reason so many furries are gay.


----------

